# Names for dapple grey issshh mare!



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

Hopefully getting a new horseeyy, yay  Lovely dapple grey mare but it's called Bettie, normally wouldn't change a horses name but I draw the line at Bettie!! It completely doesn't suit her either sooo name ideas everyone???


----------



## justmyluck99 (13 April 2013)

errm my dapple grey is called McGinty?


----------



## ridefast (13 April 2013)

I call my coloured poo face because she's so dirty she always looks like she has poo on her face


----------



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

ridefast said:



			I call my coloured poo face because she's so dirty she always looks like she has poo on her face
		
Click to expand...

Hahaah, I'll think about that one???


----------



## WelshMisfit (13 April 2013)

Mercury....as she'll probably end up a silver colour like my boy. He was dapple grey when I bought him 9 years ago. He's now a silver grey colour (when he's not green/yellow from stable stains!)


----------



## meandmyself (13 April 2013)

I've always liked Friday for a dapple grey mare!


----------



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

WelshMisfit said:



			Mercury....as she'll probably end up a silver colour like my boy. He was dapple grey when I bought him 9 years ago. He's now a silver grey colour (when he's not green/yellow from stable stains!)   

Click to expand...

Hoping she won't go completely white, just had a grey and they are such a pain to clean


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 April 2013)

dont forget we will need piccies please!!!!!!!

cobweb

crystal

sapphire

smokey

blizzard

dazzler

i quite like betty, how about something that sounds similar
hettie,   lexi,  jessie,   destiny(dessie)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 April 2013)

Greys do continue to grey out with age, so sadly she won't stay dappled forever, but hopefully she'll take a long time over it. My grey was a lovely chestnut when she was born and white by two. 

I like Bettie, but then I like human names for animals.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (13 April 2013)

I agree, Betty sucks.

Nimbus

Skyfall (topical, saw the film last night) Sky for short.

Or you could go all "Native America"

Water Reflecting Clouds.

Cloud Walker

RainMaker

(it's been very wet here today, I think I have water/clouds on the brain)

Dismal Grey Weather


----------



## Natz88 (13 April 2013)

I had a dapple grey mare called Misty which I thought was a nice name


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 April 2013)

Cirrus.  Which is a white cloud.

Or, assuming she has the character to go with the name.  Dora The Explorer.

I had a dapple grey ID.  He was black with white socks and a blaze aged 3 and snow white by 12.


----------



## doriangrey (13 April 2013)

Bee<3 said:



			Hopefully getting a new horseeyy, yay  Lovely dapple grey mare but it's called Bettie, normally wouldn't change a horses name but I draw the line at Bettie!! It completely doesn't suit her either sooo name ideas everyone???
		
Click to expand...

Ooh lucky you, so many great variations.  You could change it to Bette (I think pronounced Bett) after the late Bette Davis - but my favourite following the theme would be Jezebel after a film she starred in (stable name Bett or Jez).


----------



## doriangrey (13 April 2013)

Or Belle


----------



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

splashgirl45 said:



			dont forget we will need piccies please!!!!!!!

cobweb

crystal

sapphire

smokey

blizzard

dazzler

i quite like betty, how about something that sounds similar
hettie,   lexi,  jessie,   destiny(dessie)
		
Click to expand...

Computers being a bum  Not working. I'll try again later


----------



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			I agree, Betty sucks.

Nimbus

Skyfall (topical, saw the film last night) Sky for short.

Or you could go all "Native America"

Water Reflecting Clouds.

Cloud Walker

RainMaker

(it's been very wet here today, I think I have water/clouds on the brain)

Dismal Grey Weather
		
Click to expand...

I'm liking Nimbus- nice to hear something a bit different


----------



## Bee<3 (13 April 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Or Belle 

Click to expand...

I like Belle )  Noticed under your picture it said 'Ireland' This horse has just been imported from Ireland and is a bit sensitive behind the saddle flap and around its ears. I hear that the Irish (not meaning to stereotype in anyway!!) twitch the horses ears quite alot so that explains her sensitive ears but do you know any reasons why her tummy area might be sore??


----------



## doriangrey (13 April 2013)

Bee<3 said:



			I like Belle )  Noticed under your picture it said 'Ireland' This horse has just been imported from Ireland and is a bit sensitive behind the saddle flap and around its ears. I hear that the Irish (not meaning to stereotype in anyway!!) twitch the horses ears quite alot so that explains her sensitive ears but do you know any reasons why her tummy area might be sore??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm english only imported into Ireland about twelve years ago!  ..Can't comment on her sore tummy, could be lots of things ..


----------



## claracanter (13 April 2013)

Moloko ( i think it's spanish for milk)
Party Cloudy
Stone Rose


----------



## florette (13 April 2013)

silver

cloudy

quicksilver

breeze 

blizzard

Snowstorm 

Drift 

Icicle


----------



## zigzag (13 April 2013)

Sooty


----------



## SadKen (13 April 2013)

I quite like Bettie, it reminds me of Bettie page who was a naughty pinup girl and quite an icon! Hmm what about Tempest?


----------



## Antw23uk (13 April 2013)

Bet  just shorten. I hate changing the names but i know some find it easy to change


----------



## meandmyself (13 April 2013)

A sore tummy could be a sign of ulcers.


----------



## Tiffany (14 April 2013)

What about Cloud or Sky, both remind me of dapples 

My mare was dapple grey when I got her and now she's hardly any dapples


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 April 2013)

I have an iron grey ID x...he is called Comanche 
What about Cloudy..???
My frirnds Breton cob was called Betty...but she changed it to Belle


----------



## fankino04 (14 April 2013)

Sequana - Celtic river goddess
Mistletoe
Kunima - from the silver brumby books
Miscellaneous, missy for short coz you couldn't think of a name xx


----------



## pistolpete (14 April 2013)

Cobweb?


----------



## Bee<3 (14 April 2013)

meandmyself said:



			A sore tummy could be a sign of ulcers.
		
Click to expand...

She's kind of more ticklish, kind of?? Someone suggested she just may have been whipped?


----------



## Bee<3 (14 April 2013)

fankino04 said:



			Sequana - Celtic river goddess
Mistletoe
Kunima - from the silver brumby books
Miscellaneous, missy for short coz you couldn't think of a name xx
		
Click to expand...

I like these, they're going onto the list


----------



## Bryndu (14 April 2013)

Peppermint Mist....

Always wanted a grey horse...never had one.....so how about this one.

You could call her Pepper, Perminta, Minty or Misty....

Bryndu


----------



## doriangrey (14 April 2013)

SadKen said:



			I quite like Bettie, it reminds me of Bettie page who was a naughty pinup girl and quite an icon! Hmm what about Tempest?
		
Click to expand...

Or Betty Boop, who was a naughty cartoon character   Ooh, or Bellatrix (the character out of Harry Potter), Bella for short.  Bellatrix is also a star in the constellation of Orion - it means warrioress


----------



## Jelly tots (1 February 2016)

I have been looking at getting a dapple grey mares and a few of there names are lovely like:
Ash
Smokey 
Penny
Clio
Mr Darcey
Tommy
These are the only ones I can remember but if there are any more I will be sure of letting you know &#128014;


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 February 2016)

You'd hope she had got a name after nearly 3 years. &#128580;


----------



## marotelle (1 February 2016)

I had a:

  Moonlight Shadow
     Flower girl /  her daughters  Cover girl & My Shadow
     sun flower for a dappled palomino
     Tapioca
     absolute  Pepper
  I will have to go through my collection of greys but quite a few were geldings!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 February 2016)

wow this thread nearly 3 years old


----------



## VikingSong (1 February 2016)

River Song,
Valkyrie,
Pegasus,
Nymph,
Arwen,
Wishy,
Luna,

I could go on all day!

Edited: I didn't realise this was an old thread. Oh, well.


----------



## Kezzabell2 (1 February 2016)

Diamond


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 February 2016)

Kezzabell2 said:



			Diamond
		
Click to expand...


 That was the name of my mare  of a life time  I lost 2012   I would have said that but it hurts still


----------

